# hi/low temp cheese



## nitrousinfected (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm sure this is a stupid question, but how do you distinguish between Hi temp cheeses and low temp cheeses?


----------



## dave54 (Sep 25, 2010)

I wouldn't let it get above 80 and I've smoked cheese at 20 degrees outside but  cheese was room temp when i started


----------



## nitrousinfected (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm no so much interested in smoking cheese ( although the idea is intriguing )  Alot of sausage recipes call for a "good hi temp cheddar" Does harder cheese mean higher temps?  Is this just something I must learn or is there some kinda marking on the packages to reveal if it is a hi or low temp cheese?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a link from where I get mine and there's a short description

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index...th=204&zenid=727d763448928138da18ee7c294a8204


----------

